# Oprah's puppy mill special



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

In memory of Sophie, her dog that just passed away, Oprah is doing a special on puppy mills. Lisa ling goes undercover to investigate where those cute pups come from and why puppymills are bad.

With as much as I've learned this year alone about them I'm so glad she's taking this into a broader spectrum. Hopefully it'll shed some light on this problem that new puppy buyers don't think about when they're looking at that fluffy mass that's wagging it's tail for it's $3000 price tag. 

It airs Friday. I've got it set to record on my DVR.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Thank you for remimding me.....I will record just in case I am not home.....not sure if I want to watch it because I know it will break my heart.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

thanks for the reminder...I just set my DVR....hope I did it right!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I sure hope w/Oprah's scope and power, she's able to make a difference in this arena. Wouldn't it be wonderful if she's taken to court by puppy-millers because of the impact she has on their livelihood? Much the same way the Cattlemen's assoc. did w/her a few years ago.

GO OPRAH!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

A local rescue to me with a wonderful reputation put up a billboard on the highway near her studio to encourage her to do a story on the puppymills. Here is a link to how it came to be. It sounds like they did some undercover work and were even able to rescue a few dogs from it. I really hope this helps to educate the public about puppymills.

http://www.mlar.com/stories1


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I asked my hubby if he would tevo it for me and he already did.....guess he saw a commercial for it. I will be watching with my babies and probably holding them with tears in my eyes.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

I just finished watching the Oprah Show on Puppy Mills. Lots of tissues required. It was very well done in my opinion. Some people were afraid that they would bash all breeders, but they *DID NOT*!. They did state the 99% of puppies that are sold in Pet Stores were from Puppy Mills. That puppies from *reputable* breeders are not sold in pet stores. Lets hope that this can open some eyes and help put an end to puppy mills.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I am getting ready to watch it......I am sure it is going to be sad...I will be probably be holding my doggies and cry!!!


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

No interest in watching it...way to emotional today....

someone care to recap?

Oh and the billboard was awesome! Kudos to them! And do someone at Oprah for taking action!

Perhaps we should all donate to their cause.....

Here's the link!!
http://www.mlar.com/donate

eace:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm watching -- it's a commercial right now. I'm as angry as I've ever been in my life . . . and crying my eyes out. This is cruelty beyond our wildest imagination.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm watching it right now as well and I've already started with tears in my eyes twice. It is just so sad and emotional to me and I'm very glad at the approach that they are taking. They flat out said that responsible breeders are definitely okay and that they don't worry about them at rescues because they know that even if it's six or seven years down the road, they will take their dogs back. I'm so so so glad I found out about getting a dog from a good breeder before I got Kubrick as I know that my breeder would take him back in a second should anything happen.


----------



## avonleahavanese (Mar 20, 2008)

I just watched Oprah's special and had tears streaming down my face. I couldn't watch the euthanasia section as it was too painful to see those dogs' faces. I live about 20 minutes from Lancaster County, and I see ads in the paper all the time for 40+ breeds and "cute mixes" available. However, the really bad puppy mills probably don't advertise, but contract directly with middle-men. Not all Amish do this on the side; many will sell handmade furniture or go into carpentry in the off-season.
Phyllis


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm taping it, but considering I was actually at a puppy mill on Tues, not sure I wanna watch it.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

It was awful...just broke my heart I think we shoulf try and do soomething as a forum. I just do not know what to do to help!


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

It is hard to watch and very sad. My son now wants to rescue every dog out there. I really hope that it makes people think twice but I have a feeling they will still get carried away when they see a cute face. I love that Oprah said she will rescue from now on. I go back and forth on whether I would buy another dog again knowing how many dogs out there need homes.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

I wonder if they will have a law in the US that prohibits the sell of puppies and kittens at pet stores. I know it's been done in Germany >10 years ago (guesstimate). It just makes me sick when we go to the Mall on the WE and I see all these people who 'just went for a walk at the Mall' decide to buy a puppy for 'only $40 per month'. I don't know how many times I went inside and started talking to people about NOT buying from pet stores who were in the boxes playing with a potential puppy. It makes me want to uke:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I thought pet stores were illegal in California for a long time now, but someone pointed out to me that there still are pet stores here too. I just haven't seen any since I was a kid, I guess. Knowing how those dogs start out, I wish they were outlawed.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Kimberly,

There most definitely pet stores in California, especially in Southern California. I can think of two that are about 5 minutes drive from my mom's house. I think there is one or two actually in San Francisco, one in the Marina District (I think) and another one somewhere on Broadway and there is also one in the Daly City in the Serramonte Mall. It used to be there years ago when I was a teenager working at the store part time and it's still there. 

I have my DVR set to record the Oprah show, I have a box of tissues ready.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I just finished watching the Oprah show as well. I think it was very moving and very well done. I just wish she would of ended it stressing how important it is to NOT buy from a pet store...maybe legally she couldn't. It certainly was eye opening,and pulled at your heart strings. I couldn't help but think of puppy aka Maggie.

I didn't realize 1/3 of the dogs at rescue shelters were pure breds....
Our closest shelter always has really big dogs,but nothing else.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Julie said:


> I
> I didn't realize 1/3 of the dogs at rescue shelters were pure breds....
> Our closest shelter always has really big dogs,but nothing else.


When looking for my dogs, I learned that most of the city/county/state shelters do not keep the small dogs. They turn them over to the smaller rescue organizations who use foster homes because the atmosphere of the shelters is too stressful for small dogs (not that it's good for any dog).


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

juliav said:


> Kimberly, There most definitely pet stores in California, especially in Southern California.


 I think the one close to you is the one I had heard about most recently, and it seems like someone on the forum mentioned one in So. California. All of the pet stores in my area disappeared before I was in high school, thankfully. I had always thought that is where you were _supposed _to buy dogs! We used to drive up to one in the mall in Hayward to go look at their dogs in the window quite often.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I was SO afraid of watching the show, but pvr'd it anyway. I did watch and I agree that it was well done, though yes, there were some very difficult moments and I was sobbing. I have seen worse on the internet, and I almost never finish those clips. This makes me so angry! 

I told everyone I knew to watch this, so hopefully there are more and more people that know not to buy from a pet shop. ...... yeah........ who am I kidding?! :frusty: 

Tritia, tell us about the mill you went to and why......


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Julie said:


> I didn't realize 1/3 of the dogs at rescue shelters were pure breds....
> Our closest shelter always has really big dogs,but nothing else.


When a friend of mine would check the shelters, she said there were mostly pit-bull mixes and big dogs. She wanted a beagle and found one through a newspaper ad  This was before I got my Havs - or I would have been better equipped to advise her to seek out a reputable breeder.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Brutus came from an add in the paper--my hubby surprised me and bought him after I had been "Havanesing" him for weeks. We are lucky and he has been a good dog without health issues so far, but I feel bad that we supported a puppy mill.

I looked up the guy that we bought him from today after watching Oprah. It took some work because he no longer posts by his name--uses some initials-but I googled his phone number and found that he had posted 3 different breeds of puppies on 3/28. Now I feel even worse because this guy and his puppy mills are busier than ever.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I just wish locally(or in my region)they would keep a few of the smaller dogs for people to adopt. My oldest son wants a dog,and I'd love to direct him in the rescue area...but it is all large farm dogs and do not fit his apartment. He wants a hav....

I don't think he'll ever find that here,but if we lived my OK where those 2 havs are(in another thread)---I'd be adopting:biggrin1:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I missed this today but I am so happy Oprah did this. The local mall has pet stores near me and it is always packed. My husband told my friends who buy their cat food at the store not to go there cause it supports the mills too (I was so proud!) Out here it isn't just the occasional dog it is all the pocket and designers $3500plus!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

*Julie How Far Away From Kansas are You?*



Julie said:


> I just wish locally(or in my region)they would keep a few of the smaller dogs for people to adopt. My oldest son wants a dog,and I'd love to direct him in the rescue area...but it is all large farm dogs and do not fit his apartment. He wants a hav....
> 
> I don't think he'll ever find that here,but if we lived my OK where those 2 havs are(in another thread)---I'd be adopting:biggrin1:


Julie three Havanese dogs were found BY A LAKE by animal control in Kansas. They are posted on petfinder.org. This little girl is precious. Totally breaks my heart.

When we were searching for a Havanese, I kept checking Petfinder to see if there were any even remotely close to us that would be okay being with small children and found nothing. I know all about puppy mills, unfortunately, because I was active in trying to stop one from going up about forty minutes to my north. Well, he got his permit. It broke and breaks me to think about it. If we do get another dog, I hope it will be from rescue. I did donate some money to an area shelter after each one of my dogs passed, in their honor...I wish I was in the place to do more.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

I just watched it.. omg..they did such a good job. It just makes me sick that the people who have these mills think of them as livestock; that any 'livestock' would be treated like that in general whether it's dogs or chickens is just disgusting. That poor puppy with the collar embedded in its neck!!???? and the gerbil wheels so that they can 'exercise'??? It was absolutely horrible! I'm SO glad I neutered Capote now! I know for a while I was wobbling there on whether or not I wanted to do it, but I feel like by doing it I just showed how much I love him without thinking about it.

The part with the dogs in fort worth that were being euthenized..I was balling. That was HORRIBLE to watch! And you know that guy hated doing it...all those poor dogs just..dumped in the garbage because noone wants them. It broke my heart! If I were a bigger family I'd adopt more dogs..lol. 

I got sinatra from the SPCA. I didn't get capote from them because I knew I wanted a Hav and at the time and around the time there were none available to adopt..but the breeder I got him from kept all her puppies and their mommy's in the house with them. I went to their house to see their conditions before I bought him and I'm so glad I did! I know talking to some breeders that they were less than reputable.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

*Donations*

I think it would be awesome if we could, as a group on the forum, perhaps donate some money to give to a no kill shelter. $5 - $10 dollars here and there could make a huge difference. Maybe not the no kill shelter that was featured on oprah; they'll probably get a TON of donations now. But maybe a different one in a different state.. what do you think?


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I have the show on my DVR and can't wait to watch it. I'm so glad that Lisa did a good job with the topic and didn't just paint a negative picture of breeders in general. 

I don't want to dampen anyone's spirit of generousity at all, but try to be sure about where you donate your money to. We have a no-kill shelter here in Nebraska, that shall remain nameless, that gets huge donations from all over the country, has movie stars doing ads for it, yet when I was there, it looked just like a puppy mill to me. The small dogs were housed in stacked crates, in chicken coup buildings, and the smell was horrific. The big dogs had the run of an old farm house that was surrounded by a fence, but I'm not sure if it had heat. Long story short, the only dogs I was going to be able to adopt were ones that were very ill and that were going to be having major ongoing medical bills. The rest of them? Headed to the East coast. 
This is also a shelter that buys dogs from puppy mills. You're not shutting down the mill, only saving the dogs after they're all "used up". I know that you're saving THAT dog, but what about the one that is going to replace it?


I know someone else on the forum can speak better about this than I. 
I wish they would back off the mandatory spay-nueter legislation and get to work on something with some teeth that would really make a difference in this dispicable business.

Beverly


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

All I could do was read the info on Oprah's websight...I'm DVR challenenged apparently as I didn't get the show recorded. It sounds as if it was well done and I hope many, many people watched it. Just imagining these poor creatures in these conditions makes me sick. I can't stand to see dogs tied up in a neighbors yard, so I probably would have been a wreck watching her show........


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I wasn't able to watch it but, am glad to read she did a decent job of it.

Kimberly~ We have 2 pet stores w/in 5 miles of us that sell puppies. Unfortunately, one of them is where my DS and DIL got Rascal, the peke, from. This was before we were educated as to where those pups really come from. They thought since she came with "papers" it was all ok.....


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> I thought pet stores were illegal in California for a long time now, but someone pointed out to me that there still are pet stores here too. I just haven't seen any since I was a kid, I guess. Knowing how those dogs start out, I wish they were outlawed.


Kimberly, there is a big puppy store in San Diego at a Mall (of all places). My daughter took me to it about 2 years, it broke our hearts. I cried and I told the manager off and several people heard me and did the same and we all walked out! It didn't do any good as they are still there. They are all crowded in little glass boxes. The big dogs can't even stand up straight! It is so sad, but as long as people buy from them they will continue to remain in business.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I can tell you that I have actually been to Main Line Animal Rescue and I just filled out my application to volunteer there. I had been meaning to do that. I had a friend that had to turn her dog over to rescue and she was fortunate enough to get her dog into MLAR. I went with her to take him as she needed some moral support. This was a few months ago. I was extremely pleased to see the facility and what it was like. There were volunteers in and out taking the dogs for walks on the walking paths and playing ball with the dogs in the many fields. Their grounds are quite impressive. They are a very well known shelter and do have a nice facility. I do not believe that they buy the dogs from the puppy mills, but will take them when the Puppy Miller will give them to them for being too old or not selling. I do think that they have a lot of people in the area that donate to them and it certainly would do everyone good if they donate to a facility they know in their area. Sadly, there are dogs in need everywhere.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

My DH, best friend and I just finished watching our recorded Oprah. We all thought she did a wonderful job with such a horrible topic.

I was really happy to see that she made a point of differenciating between puppy mills and reputable breeders and also that she mentioned breed specific rescue groups.

The pet over-population that was shown in Fort Worth was shocking to me. Here in Lincoln, we have so few dogs in our shelter, especially small dogs. 

The woman that opened the no-kill shelter certainly is an angel and the MLAR people too.

It's beyond me how people can treat animals, any animals, so inhumanely.

Beverly


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I've had dreams of the puppy mill story for the past two days. I've been to the MLAR website and dreamed of pups whose pics are on there.  I started looking into the situation here in Quebec, and sad to say that my province is infamous for it's mills - 2200 are in operation apparently!! :jaw: 

There is a site with form letters to send in as protest to our Premier and other politicians so I've printed those out and they'll be in the mail this week. I've already mentioned my wish to stand on a soap box in front of as many pet stores here that I can find, and protest, hand out fliers, educate people who haven't a clue. Hey. Maybe I'll even get arrested and can call my step brother, who is a reporter for the Montreal Gazette!! 

It kills me to see the pups in their glass cages, though it hurts even more knowing their dam and sire are in much worse conditions, only waiting for the little guy to get sold, so they can be raped again (sorry, but that's how I see it) and used as breeding machines. I can't stop thinking of what some of these monsters do to the dogs' vocal chords so they don't bark! Makes me want to give THEM a taste of their own medicine!!!!!


----------

